# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Don't fcking waste away your life!

## Alex23

Either get a ht+ meds or smp or a hair system or a combo of the above.  If you don't have money work for ir, robb a bank or mug people on the street just do something and get of this shitty forum.

----------


## Rizaan

Lol

----------


## JohnMPB

Solid advice

5 star thread

Please sticky this

Nobel prize wortho

Alex23 for president

----------


## Jazz1

Wow, what are you using lol?

----------

